# looking to trade 110 mm 3t pro stem for..



## esac (Jun 1, 2010)

i'm looking to trade my 6 +/- 110mm 3t arx PRO for a shorter(100mm) one. must be in good condition cosmetically and functionally. would anybody be interested?


----------



## tuanmynsr (May 4, 2007)

*3t pro stem*

Do you still need the 3t pro stem in 110mm. I will trade with your 100mm.
What is your email and i can send you pic.
Where are you located?



esac said:


> i'm looking to trade my 6 +/- 110mm 3t arx PRO for a shorter(100mm) one. must be in good condition cosmetically and functionally. would anybody be interested?


----------



## skizzle86 (Apr 15, 2010)

tuanmynsr said:


> Do you still need the 3t pro stem in 110mm. I will trade with your 100mm.
> What is your email and i can send you pic.
> Where are you located?


I believe the original poster is looking to trade his 110mm stem for a 100mm not the other way around.


----------



## esac (Jun 1, 2010)

i'm still looking for a 100mm, and i still have the 110mm.


----------



## 1stmh (Apr 7, 2007)

I have a 110mm 3T stem and want to trade it for a 120mm. Anyone?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I may have*

some 120s, let me check. Might have a Forgie in 120. Know I have some 130s, though am not looking to trade, I'd sell dirt cheap


----------



## 1stmh (Apr 7, 2007)

atpjunkie said:


> some 120s, let me check. Might have a Forgie in 120. Know I have some 130s, though am not looking to trade, I'd sell dirt cheap


I have an easton one on at the moment, but I really did like the 3T one.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I'll try to check stock*



1stmh said:


> I have an easton one on at the moment, but I really did like the 3T one.


I have a broken hip at the moment so it is difficult to pull my parts boxes down


----------

